# iMac G5 20" Carte mère HS?



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pendant des travaux chez moi de 2mois, je n'ai pas utilisé mon iMac G5 20" 2Ghz 1,5G0 de RAM et un HDD de 596GO. C'est un G5 sans iSight.

A mon retour, j'ai voulu allumé l'iMac et là, il a planté. 
Reset PRAM, NVRAM, etc 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai remis la RAM d'origine 2x512
Formater le disque à l'aide d'un autre mac. Réinstaller Léopard toujours avec l'autre mac. Mais rien ne change.

On dit que la carte mère est HS et qu'apple ne fait plus de garantie depuis le 12/12/05.

Est-il bon pour la poubelle ou il y a t-il encore un moyen de le ressusciter?

Merci d'avance! J'espère qu'il repartira!!!!!!!


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2011)

T'es pas le seul, lit un peu dans ce topic, tu verras !
En règle générale c'est :
les condensateurs
l'alimentation
la carte mère

Berf, pas très cool*


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Avril 2011)

Salut ! Revision A ou B, condo surement HS


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

Je rejoins les autres.

La carte mère est sûrement morte, par chance ce sera la RAM ou le HDD.

Soit tu as de la chance, et c'est les condensateurs qui sont HS, si tu es un peu bricoleur et que tu sais manier un fer à souder tu n'auras pas de problème à les changer,

Soit c'est le processeur qui se dessoude et là c'est mort complet, ou le chipset graphique (pareil)

Voilàà 
_
Nota Bene : Nous ne sommes pas toujours présents ici même pour répondre, sois patient._


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je rejoins les autres.
> 
> La carte mère est sûrement morte, par chance ce sera la RAM ou le HDD.
> 
> ...



Sur la boite de l'iMac, c'est marqué 512mo de RAM. Quand je l'ai récupéré, il y avait 1GO (2x512) et j'ai racheté un autre barrette de 1GO donc il y avait 1,5GO.

Le disque dur d'origine était 250GO WD, je l'ai remplacé par un disque dur de 596GO WD.

J'ai réinstallé le système "au propre" mais toujours le même problème.... 
En FireWire, quand j'ai l'espèce de logo type "radiation" qui si balade sur un find gris. Sur ce font gris des points rouges apparaissent comme des pixels morts.

J'ai un peu cherché et une nouvelle carte mère coûte entre 300 et 500euros...

Por iMacounet: questo è il mio computer di lavoro e io ho fretta...

(Pour iMacounet: Ceci est mon ordinateur de travail et je suis pressé...)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Sur la boite de l'iMac, c'est marqué 512mo de RAM. Quand je l'ai récupéré, il y avait 1GO (2x512) et j'ai racheté un autre barrette de 1GO donc il y avait 1,5GO.
> 
> Le disque dur d'origine était 250GO WD, je l'ai remplacé par un disque dur de 596GO WD.
> 
> ...



Donc tu dois avoir un problème hardware ... 

Si tu es pressé, va dans un APR (Apple Parts Repair)

Mais tu as bien le "bong" de demarrage ?


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Ouais ouais j'ai le "bong" du démarrage, il se lance jusque à ça:

une fois sur cette écran, il tourne indéfiniment (j'ai attendu 1 journée (de 9h à 21h) mais rien ne se passe. 
J'ai déjà réparé le disque avec utilitaire de disque de mon MBP en FireWire.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

À mon avis, c'est soit un problème de dalle LCD ou la carte mère.

Je penche plus vers la carte mère.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Comment savoir si c'est la dalle ou la CM?
Les 3 petites LED s'allument l'une après l'autre.


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2011)

Si les 3 leds s'allument, à priori ce n'est ni la carte mère, ni la carte graphique.
Donc c'est certainement l'écran.


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Essaye avec un écran externe et la tu sera fixé, si cela fonctionne; l écran est bien "hs" sur l imac


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Ouais, mais faut que je trouve un adaptateur


EDIT: Si c'était seulement la vidéo, pourquoi plante t-il sur l'écran bleu? (voir photos)


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2011)

Les led ne garantissent pas que le couple CM/CG sont OK !

C'est quoi la carte graphique une Geforce FX 5200 ou une Radeon 9600 ? Très important car dans le premier changer les condos couler de la CM remettra tout dans l'ordre, alors que dans le deuxième le GPU est surement dessouder et là ... Peut avec un décapeur thermique


----------



## Onmac (27 Avril 2011)

J'en sais rien, je crois que c'est une NVIDIA Geforce mais je n'ai en tête le modèle précis.
Condos=condensateur ? 
Si c'est ça, je n'ai vu de condensateurs gonflés ou autre.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2011)

Si c'est le modèle avec la Geforce, c'est une révision A donc les condensateurs sont sûrement HS (et il doit y en avoir de gonflés, et plus d'un même)

Condo = condensateurs oui


----------



## Onmac (28 Avril 2011)

Oui, je n'ai pas de condos gonflés...


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

INCROYABLE ! 
Je viens de démarré mon iMac sans le capot arrière et il n'a pas planté ! 
Je suis en train de vérifié le disque. Je n'en revient pas ! 
Ma CM n'est donc pas HS mais juste défectueuse ? 
Ma carte graphique: ATI Radeon 9600


----------

